# avoir un cœur d'artichaut



## prêt-à-penser

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'un coeur d'artichaut veut dire un coeur qui trompe (cheating heart) ou un coeur sensible à être seduit (a hopeless romantic)

merci par avance.


----------



## neliha76

Coeur d'artichaut is generally used to talk about someone who easily falls in love


----------



## edwingill

it can mean someone who is fickle in love


----------



## Noctys

"Avoir un coeur d'artichaut" signifie être trop sensible aux émotions, se laisser facilement attendrir. Francophone de naissance, je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression être utilisée pour décrire quelqu'un qui serait inconstant (fickle) en amour.


----------



## mapping

It is used to describe someone who is very sensitive and therefore cries easily. I don't think it has anything to do with love ???

Elle a un coeur d'artichaut: elle est très sensible, émotive et pleure facilement.


----------



## Noctys

mapping said:
			
		

> It is used to describe someone who is very sensitive and therefore cries easily. I don't think it has anything to do with love ???
> 
> Elle a un coeur d'artichaut: elle est très sensible, émotive et pleure facilement.



Actually it could be used while talking about somebody who falls in love too easily because of a tender heart.


----------



## DearPrudence

mapping said:
			
		

> It is used to describe someone who is very sensitive and therefore cries easily. I don't think it has anything to do with love ???


 
Personally I do think it means that you fall too easily in love.
This site agrees with me (or doesn't it?). See here:
_Avoir un cœur d'artichaut - être très sensible et s'amouracher facilement_

But well, the conclusion is that your heart is more likely to be broken and being a bit emtional, you are likely to cry.
So I agree with Noctys.


----------



## le_chanteur_fou

To me there is no other meaning than "falls in love easily" and I am quite definite. You may try to argue about the likeliness of a "coeur d'artichaud" to cry easily too but it has basically nothing to with it. If you mix up a word with all the others close to him you will soon reach nonsense.

So "coeur d'artichaud" refers specifically to someone who falls in love easily/frequently,nothing else, and no harm done.


----------



## mapping

OK, OK, it's 2 against one. I surrender !!  

Cette expression peut être employée dans un contexte amoureux mais je dirais que ce n'est pas son sens premier, mais bon, si c'est dans le dictionnaire... 
Am I not being very French here, even contesting what's in the dictionary  
Pour désigner quelqu'un qui tombe très (trop) facilement amoureux, il doit y avoir une autre expression. Peut-être "être une girouette" ou "changer d'homme comme de chemise"...


----------



## le_chanteur_fou

Etre un coeur d'artichaut c'est avoir le cœur trop tendre et le donner sans discernement à autant de personnes qu'il y a de feuilles sur celui de l'artichaut.

C'est le seul sens de la métaphore.

Forget about crying. If that is what you want to say use "hypersensible" for instance and you will get someone who does cry or laugh easily.


----------



## wonderful

I also agree that in France we generally use this expression to say that somebody is too sensitive. I never heard it used in another context (love?)


----------



## mapping

wonderful said:
			
		

> I also agree that in France we generally use this expression to say that somebody is too sensitive. I never heard it used in another context (love?)


 
Alleluia ! je me sens beaucoup moins seul tout d'un coup !
Apparemment il y a la version du dictionnaire (strictly about love) et l'emploi que certaines personnes en font en France (dont nous!).


----------



## lizd64

I have always heard it referring to love... To me it means 'to fall in love easily', any time you find a new boy/girlfriend you're in love as if it was the first time and it was going to last forever (even if you've just met your partner one hour ago...). 
That's what it means to me...


----------



## carolineR

le_chanteur_fou said:
			
		

> Etre un coeur d'artichaut c'est avoir le cœur trop tendre et le donner sans discernement à autant de personnes qu'il y a de feuilles sur celui de l'artichaut.
> 
> C'est le seul sens de la métaphore.


C'est exactement ça.  Je suis d'accord avec le chanteur.
Va-t-il falloir faire un tie-break pour nous départager ?


----------



## wonderful

To "end" this debate, I would say that this expression can be used in both contexts


----------



## le_chanteur_fou

mapping said:
			
		

> Alleluia ! je me sens beaucoup moins seul tout d'un coup !
> Apparemment il y a la version du dictionnaire (strictly about love) et l'emploi que certaines personnes en font en France (dont nous!).


Si on part comme ça, à voir ce qu'écrit mon petit frère, ce ne sera bientôt plus la peine d'apprendre le français.


----------



## geve

le_chanteur_fou said:
			
		

> Si on part comme ça, à voir ce qu'écrit mon petit frère, ce ne sera bientôt plus la peine d'apprendre le français. Certains se trompent et c'est leur droit. A chacun de corriger autrui lorsqu'il le peut.


Attention, ne nous énervons pas... Il ne s'agit pas ici d'une erreur de français ; mais d'une expression idiomatique et de la façon dont elle est comprise.
Il est important et intéressant pour tout le monde de savoir comment peut être interprétée une expression et s'il peut y avoir plusieurs façons de la comprendre. C'est aussi là qu'est l'intérêt de ce forum par rapport à un dictionnaire  

Au risque de vous décevoir, je vais être honnête et vous avouer que pour moi, quelqu'un qui a un cœur d'artichaut, c'est quelqu'un qui a le cœur tendre (comme celui d'un artichaut). Donc, quelqu'un de sensible, qui s'émeut facilement, et _de ce fait_, susceptible d'éprouver des sentiments amoureux plus promptement que le reste de la population, en effet !
Honnêtement, je n'avais jamais entendu la deuxième partie de l'explication (en bleu) _"Avoir le cœur trop tendre et le donner sans discernement à autant de personnes qu'il y a de feuilles sur celui de l'artichaut" _avant de la lire dans ce fil (et d'aller vérifier sur le TLFi aussi  ). Je me contentais de ma propre expérience avec des cœurs du légume concerné pour en comprendre le sens.  Et j'ai l'outrecuidance d'imaginer que d'autres personnes francophones sont également passées par cette méthode empirique pour comprendre l'expression.  

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi vous vous y opposez tellement. Après tout, dans les deux définitions proposées (celle du TLFi, et celle postée par DearPrudence : _"être très sensible et s'amouracher facilement"_), il y a bien une 1ère partie (en vert) qui correspond au sens que Noctys, mapping, wonderful et moi-même y voyons... Alors, pourquoi tant de haine ???


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Taiter quelqu'un de coeur d'artichaut n'est pas un compliment!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Not deep love, obviously :

Vois tous ces coeurs comme des artichauts
Qui s'effeuillent en battant pour s'offrir aux badauds
Vois tous ces coeurs comme de gentils mégots
Qui s'enflamment en riant pour les filles du métro

_Jacques BREL - Au printemps._


----------



## LV4-26

La métaphore "coeur d'artichaut" a été créée pour désigner les individus qui tombent facilement amoureux. Ensuite, comme cela arrive souvent, il y a eu probablement un dysfonctionnement dans la transmission du savoir et l'expression a pris un sens plus large (celui décrit par geve, Noctys, mapping, et wonderful).

Je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille s'en féliciter. Je préfère, pour la richesse d'une langue, qu'il y ait plus de signifiants que de signifiés et non le contraire. Deux sens métaphoriques concurrents pour une seule expression, ça me chiffone un peu. Mais bon, cela vaut encore le peine d'apprendre le français.  Et si le sens "étendu" venait à étouffer le premier, il est bon que les non francophones soit informés de son existence.

Bon, ce sont les réflexions qui me sont venues, mais je suis peut-être dans l'erreur.


----------



## geve

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Deux sens métaphoriques concurrents pour une seule expression, ça me chiffone un peu.


Mais justement, sont-ils vraiment concurrents ?
Quelqu'un qui tombe facilement et fréquemment amoureux, éprouve-t-il réellement de l'amour, ou bien prend-il un simple émoi passager pour de l'amour ? En d'autres termes, n'est-il pas tout simplement enclin à se laisser submerger par les émotions ? N'a-t-il pas le cœur trop tendre ? (sans vouloir rentrer dans des débats philosophico-sentimentaux...  )

D'ailleurs, si chaque feuille de l'artichaut emporte un peu de son cœur, c'est bien parce qu'il est tendre, ce cœur... Pour moi, les deux sens ne s'opposent pas, ils se complètent. 

Ceci étant dit, je suis ravie d'avoir appris ici l'origine et l'explication de l'expression.


----------



## LV4-26

geve said:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui tombe facilement et fréquemment amoureux, éprouve-t-il réellement de l'amour, ou bien prend-il un simple émoi passager pour de l'amour ?


Ça, ça me paraît, en effet, une excellente définition de l'expression. Il se croit amoureux des personnes mais en fait, il est amoureux du sentiment amoureux.

En fait, ce qui m'ennuierait c'est que _coeur d'artichaut _finisse par signifier tout bêtement _émotif_, comme le suggérait le post #5 de mapping. On y perdrait quelque chose, il me semble.


----------



## estellina63

I am french, I can answer  Avoir un coeur d'artichaut = litteraly "have an artichoke heart" is someone very sensible, especially in love itit could mean: someone easily in love, but not in a negative way: just ready to give a lot of love and share. It does not mean you are unloyal or unstable, it is just an expression in french to call someone very sensible, you can say that in a friendly way or more with pity when you see this person is suffering.


----------



## orbitalstardust

the expression goes: C'est un vrai coeur d'artichaut... une feuille pour tout le monde.. Someone who is a coeur d'artichaut, is someone who cannot give his love to just 1 person, but gives a bit to everyone.


----------



## orbitalstardust

Le coeur désigne ici le centre du végétal, le fond d'artichaut duquel se détachent de nombreuses feuilles, une pour chaque personne présente, tout comme quelqu'un qui a un coeur d'artichaut donne un peu d'amour à chaque personne qui lui semble digne d'intérêt.

Cette expression qui date de la fin du XIXe siècle vient de la forme proverbiale "_coeur d'artichaut, une feuille pour tout le monde_". Tomber facilement et souvent amoureux.


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
si besoin  moi, je vote pour la définition : qui tombe souvent amoureux et je ne l'ai jamais entendu/lu/utilisé dans le sens "sensible"


----------



## alicea

Dans ma compréhension, ce n'est jamais valorisant d'être traité(e) de coeur d'artichaut.
Pour un coeur d'artichaut, c'est mission impossible de rester avec le même partenaire amoureux, parce qu'il est susceptible de s'enflammer en toute bonne foi, sincèrement, de tout son coeur de multiples fois, tel l'artichaut qui disperse ses feuilles....

Je vote pour cette version


----------



## pierre65

"Coeur d'artichaut" : it seems evident for me that an artichoke represent an organism formed from a massive heart. This massive heart is the base from where the leaves are growning. This is a metaphore to talk about a person with much sensibility, very soft-hearted, who fall in love easily.


----------



## arbre rouge

Coeur d'artichaut : Deux personnes m'ont dit que j'étais un coeur d'artichaut ! Oups !! Vu les diverses définitions cela donne à penser !!
Les uns à qui j'ai demandé une définition m'ont dit que cela voulait dire une personne sensible d'autre que que c'était une personne inconsistante dans ses liens amoureux!
N'étant pas une grande aventurière de l'amour je suis surprise par cette expression qui changent selon les personnes!
J'ai répondu que peut être que j'étais un coeur d'artichaut mais si les personnes en face de vous ne se comportaient pas comme des feuilles d'artichaut c'est à dire avec tant d'attitudes et de visages différents selon leur coeur il n'y aurait surement pas de coeur d'artichaut !
Dans tous les cas c'est très utile d'avoir autant d'avis !


----------



## Novanas

Just to add to this thread, which is old now and appears to be a merger of two or more threads.  This is what I have found in Luc Dietrich's _Le Bonheur des tristes_, where a young lad is talking to his mother:

--. . .Combien de femmes, dites-moi, maman, est-ce qu'un homme a?
--Quand un homme n'aime qu'une femme, alors on peut parler d'un grand amour.  D'autres ont des grandes amours tous les ans, d'autres tous les mois, voire toutes les semaines, c'est ce qu'on appelle des *cœurs d'artichauts*: ils n'aiment pas une femme, ils aiment les femmes.

My dictionary says that the English equivalent is "artichoke heart".  I've never heard that myself.  Maybe other English speakers have.  And when I google "artichoke heart" I get lots of interesting, but irrelevant, recipes.


----------



## ljosalfar

I've heard it said in English (albeit in New Orleans, so frenchified!): "He's like an artichoke - a leaf for everybody, but no-one gets the heart." Just to add some vinaigrette to this discussion .


----------



## Aion

Je remonte le sujet pour ne pas en créer un nouveau 

On le traduit en français par "to be fickle in love" ou juste "to be fickle"? Ou bien doit-on le traduire littéralement par "artichoke heart"? Cette expression aura-t-elle alors un sens pour les anglais/américains?
Pour mettre ça au clair ^^'
Ou bien y a-t-il une expression plus poétique?


----------



## chiri73

Apparemment, l'expression existe en Louisiane. Mais a t-elle du sens ailleurs ? J'ai écrit une chanson qui s'appelle Coeur d'artichaut, mais qui est en anglais, et le refrain commence ainsi : "I can't help to give a leaf / to every girl I meet". 

Apparently, the expression exists in Louisiana, but does it make sense elsewhere ? I wrote a song in English called "Coeur d'artichaut", the refrain starts this way : "I can't help to give a leaf / to every girl I meet".


----------

